# [V] GeIL SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600 + Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5&quot; beides ca 3 Monate alt und wenig Betriebsstunden



## stayxone (19. Juni 2014)

Verkaufe hier eine Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5" SSD welche am 24.03.2014   gekauft wurde aber nicht mehr benötigt wird weil ich mich von meinem   MacBook getrennt habe und die Fetsplatte nicht mehr benötige, hat wenig  Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel und wurde eigentlich kaum  genutzt. 

Preis: 80€ VHB

Link zur Festplatte: Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weiterhin verkaufe ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher GeIL SO-DIMM Kit 16GB,  DDR3-1600 welcher am 24.03.2014  gekauft wurde und hat auch nur wenige Betriebsstunden aufm Buckel, wird auch nicht mehr benötigt weil ich mein MacBook  pro abgegeben habe. 

Preis: 105€ VHB

Link zum Speicher: GeIL SO-DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-28 (GS316GB1600C10DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

OVP und Rechnung vom 24.03.2014 sind für beides vorhanden und können bei Bedarf mitgesendet werden.

Versand ist möglich und Bezahlung via Paypal oder Überweisung oder Barzahlung bei Übergabe.

Artikelstandort ist 990..

*Festplatte ist verkauft*


----------



## Kreon (19. Juni 2014)

Kannst Du einen Screenshot von der Platte schicken, auf dem die Betriebsstunden sichtbar sind?


----------



## stayxone (19. Juni 2014)

Also die SSD hat 28 Betriebsstunden, und ist bezeichnet als gut mit 100%, das is nix und eigentlich fast wie neu.


----------



## stayxone (20. Juni 2014)

Festplatte ist verkauft und Speicher auf 105€ reduziert


----------



## stayxone (22. Juni 2014)

Speicher ist noch zu haben


----------



## stayxone (23. Juni 2014)

Alles verkauft


----------

